# Leveling, Jacking Up The Trailer



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

We just got our 23RS home and we want to level it out to play around. Our gravel drive isnt the most level. We were thinking of jacking it up and putting treated 2x6s under the low side tires. Where should we jack it up at? Once its jacked and the tires are supported we will put boards under the scissor stabilizers as necessary.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It would be best to hook it back up to the truck and pull it or back it onto boards to level it.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Back the trailer onto the boards to get it level (side to side)

Never jack up the trailer using a jack or the stabilizers.

Once you have the trailer level from side-to-side, then use the tongue jack to level it back-to-front

Then use the stabilizers (with a small piece of wood) to stabilize the trailer. Just get them snug...don't go crazy with cranking them down.


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

The only problem is that its more than one board thickness off level. Maybe I can build steps with boards.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bigcanoe said:


> The only problem is that its more than one board thickness off level. Maybe I can build steps with boards.


Go ahead and stack them. Don't go too high though.....


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We used to use a board for our popup but found the RV leveling blocks very easy to adjust height and store away in its pouch. You can get this on sale at camping world right now for around 30.00 for a set of ten. They are showing yellow and we have a set that is orange. They are easy to spray off also if used in mud/rain.

Cristy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I carry 3 2 x 6's to use for side to side leveling. Each one is 4 in longer than the next and the end is cut at a 45 degree angle to make it easy to stack and then pull or back onto..

If you are that off level, use a good chock to prevent rolling.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

x2 on the leveling blocks. Walmart also sells them for $30.00.

Brad


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Never think of the stabilizers as "jacks" as it will get you in trouble. They are there just to stabilize the trailer when parked. If you try to jack the trailer up with them you will twist the frame keeping doors from opening properly, plus many other bad things. Oh, and x2 on the wooden 2x8's. Multiple lengths for all situations.


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

I like those blocks, I will pick some of those up at Walmart, thanks!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Chasn said:


> Never think of the stabilizers as "jacks" as it will get you in trouble. They are there just to stabilize the trailer when parked. If you try to jack the trailer up with them you will twist the frame keeping doors from opening properly, plus many other bad things. Oh, and x2 on the wooden 2x8's. Multiple lengths for all situations.


Will it twist the frame? Mine just snapped off when they didn't like my kids jumping around. Easy to replace but I agree, don't think of them as any more than just stabilizers, they are definately not jacks. ---Mike


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The newer OB have scissor jacks while older models have stab jacks. Scissor jacks can lift more weight then a stab jack and could end up twisting the frame. Thats why they should be referred as stabilizers and not jacks. James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I can only go up a max of 2 orange blocks then it kicks them out. I learned you have to bulid a ramp 
-----------
--------------------
------------------------- it takes a lot of blocks, I carry 30 plus some wood.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, unless you are camping in very flat cgs you will need a bit of both. We go to the mountains a bunch and it takes boards and steps. If you use long boards and you stack them, be careful coming off. I came off mine to fast once and nearly punched a hole through the bottom of my coach when the top board fliped up.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> The newer OB have scissor jacks while older models have stab jacks. Scissor jacks can lift more weight then a stab jack and could end up twisting the frame. Thats why they should be referred as stabilizers and not jacks. James


What he said


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> I can only go up a max of 2 orange blocks then it kicks them out. I learned you have to bulid a ramp


Could always take shovel to the other side and cut out a bit...making it only necessary to use 2 orange blocks.


----------

